# Spouse Visa for temporary work assignment?



## TravelinMike (Feb 10, 2010)

I've looked at some of the previous questions here and around the web, but I haven't seen anything that quite matches my situation. 

I currently live and work in the USA, and I've been presented with a potential assignment through my current employer to work in Johannesburg for 6 months. I would still be paid through my US employer. Reading about the visas, I can't tell if I'd get the intra-company transfer or just a normal one.

My main question is about what my wife could expect if she were to come live there with me. I'm not sure what area I would live/work in, but I would guess I'd be either in a corporate apartment or a hotel. I don't know the legality of whether or not she would be allowed to work, or which visa she would need to be able to work. I am also interested in what her prospects would be. She's just a year out of university with a degree in Philosophy and lots of retail sales experience. She is also currently employed with a local AIDS charity, so I don't know if she could use that connection at all. 

Whether she is able to work or not, I'm getting the impression that she will probably need a car rather than using public transportation. I'm not sure how possible/practical it would be to buy or rent a car for several months, so if there's any other option anyone can suggest that would be great.

In summary, I'm sure all my situation will be handled by my company, but I don't know what we can expect if my wife were to join me. We aren't relocating so we won't have our own living or transportation, and she would need some sort of work/volunteer/entertainment that keeps her busy while I'm at work.

Sorry for the long post, and thanks in advance!


----------



## pjkay (Nov 5, 2009)

*wife working in SA*



TravelinMike said:


> I've looked at some of the previous questions here and around the web, but I haven't seen anything that quite matches my situation.
> 
> I currently live and work in the USA, and I've been presented with a potential assignment through my current employer to work in Johannesburg for 6 months. I would still be paid through my US employer. Reading about the visas, I can't tell if I'd get the intra-company transfer or just a normal one.
> 
> ...


I can give you the Email of a qualified expert..She can give you info but will charge if you require any work doing..She is excellent qualified and trustworthy.?? p/email]..(Thats me)


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Im almost certain she would need a work visa but phone the South African embassy to make sure. You will need to also find out whereabouts in South Africa you are going to be working, this makes a big difference with the transportation, jobs etc for your wife!


----------



## erin_clarke (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi TravelinMike,

Like you my partner has been offered a 6 month assignment in Johannesburg and I would very much like to join him however I am wondering about the possibilities of working/volunteering while I am there. 

Did your wife end up going with you and if so was she able to get work/volunteer position easily???

Thanks,
Erin


----------



## JK1 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi Travilin Mike,
You will not be able to get a work visa for your wife, she will need a car because there is no public transport system as you know it and the taxis you will not use, although there is a new taxi company starting up. Hopefully your wife is sports orientated, because to keep yourselves occupied you should join sports clubs and there are lots of those, there are lots of great resturants but remember South Africans entertain at home mostly. Enjoy the climate and do not go out walking except in the shopping Malls.
john


----------

